# Codesys V3.5 SP10 AWL-Programmierung



## Michl_CR (13 März 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

gibt es bei der Codesys Version 3.5 SP10 die klassische AWL-Programmierung nicht mehr?
Finde beim erstellen von neuen Bausteinen nur FUP/KOP/AS/CFC und ST.

Hintergrund: Ich möchte meine Bausteine von Step7 in Codesys übernehmen und mit dem Abtippen der AWL-Quelle ginge es relativ schnell und unkompliziert!  

Vielen Dank schon mal

Gruß
Michl


----------



## PN/DP (13 März 2017)

Michl_CR schrieb:


> Hintergrund: Ich möchte meine Bausteine von Step7 in Codesys übernehmen und mit dem Abtippen der AWL-Quelle ginge es relativ schnell und unkompliziert!


Meinst Du?  Kennst Du das Codesys-AWL überhaupt? Das Codesys-AWL sieht total anders aus als das S7-AWL - die beiden "AWL" haben außer dem gleichen Name nichts miteinander zu tun.

Harald


----------



## Michl_CR (14 März 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Das Codesys-AWL sieht total anders aus als das S7-AWL



Ich denke die S7-Quelldatei ist ziemlich das gleiche wie das Codesys AWL, so hatte ich es zumindest gelesen, und so sehen sie auch aus...
Gruß
Michl


----------



## Werner29 (14 März 2017)

AWL ist abgekündigt, ein Projekt mit einem AWL-Objekt drin wird zwar noch geladen, es lassen sich aber keine AWL Bausteine mehr erzeugen.
Wie Harald aber bereits erwähnt hat, zum Kopieren von S7-AWL hat das noch nie getaugt. Das CODESYS-AWL entspricht der IEC 61131-3 und auch die hat AWL als Sprache abgekündigt.


----------



## Roland Wagner (17 März 2017)

Hi,

für besonders Hartnäckige:
Man kann AWL auch wieder einschalten: Über Tools/Option/FUP,KOP,AWL im Reiter AWL.
Aber: AWL wird nicht weiter gepflegt - zumal die Norm AWL ja auch als "depricated", also veraltet bezeichnet.


----------

